# Block Heaters. good ones and bad ones



## TonyH

Does anyone have an opinion as to what manufacture to buy or stay away from?
Kats ( Five Star) HotStart ( Pyroil) Zero Start are the ones I've found. If you know of more, let me know.
There was one I read about that said they used a better material then Copper for the Heat Element. of course I can't fin it now.


----------



## bosshogg

I believe block heaters that are inserted in the engines frost plug port are the best heaters and get the heat to where it is needed. For those I would stick with ordering a unit from the tractor manufacture just to make sure a proper fit is achieved.


----------



## JoeBuyer

I would agree about the insert heaters into the block, anything that gets heat in contact with the antifreeze/ coolant is best. I have a magnetic one that really doesn't work very well. If you have an engine that simply will not start in cold weather, another trick is to heat the air going into the air filter. I use a hair dryer and blow it near the air intake, but even this doesn't help much when it gets real real cold. But they do raise the temperature about 100 deg F, so it can help most of the time. I have also placed a plug-in heater under the engine in a clean dry covered environment. Do NOT do this if you have fuel or oil leaks or you could start a fire.


----------



## pogobill

I spent time up in the cold old north, and we used a circulating water heater some of the time. Goes right into the rad hose, heats the anti freeze and circulates it around the system as it is a pump as well. Instant warm air out of the heater if you got it installed on your vehicle. The magnetic heaters I find, are good to stick on the oil pan to heat up the oil a bit... that helps as well.
As for my tractor, It has a plain old block heater installed in a frost plug. Works good for me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Gosh, I think anything is better than nothing, and I prefer those type that stuff in the freeze plug.


----------



## Pedalstomper78

TonyH said:


> Does anyone have an opinion as to what manufacture to buy or stay away from?
> Kats ( Five Star) HotStart ( Pyroil) Zero Start are the ones I've found. If you know of more, let me know.
> There was one I read about that said they used a better material then Copper for the Heat Element. of course I can't fin it now.


My tractor has the one in the water jacket. Works wonderfully. As the engine heats, conduction also puts some heat in the transmission etc. Plug it in over night and it starts and runs like it's 80 degrees out. A wonderful thing. 

I have the same type on my subaru. I have head instantly. As soon as I pull out of the garage. Because it's aluminum block and head and that conducts heat so well, the car runs and shifts better right off the bat. 

What kind of tractor do you have?


----------



## bosshogg

I have read that magnetic heaters on the oil pan leave nasty residue inside the pan like burnt oil etc. Not sure how true.


----------



## TonyH

pogobill said:


> I spent time up in the cold old north, and we used a circulating water heater some of the time. Goes right into the rad hose, heats the anti freeze and circulates it around the system as it is a pump as well. Instant warm air out of the heater if you got it installed on your vehicle. The magnetic heaters I find, are good to stick on the oil pan to heat up the oil a bit... that helps as well.
> As for my tractor, It has a plain old block heater installed in a frost plug. Works good for me.


mY IDEA WAS TO GO WITH fREEZE pLUG TYPE HEATER. i WAS WONDERING IF there was a company that makes these heaters that folks have had and can recommend or not recommend? 'hey, stay away from 'brand X' they rot out in a year.' 
For instance.. is Zero Start better than Hotstart or Kats.. etc? I'm beginning to learn that ZeroStart makes these Block Heaters for Kats.
Busshogg mentioned to get an OEM one.. I would have done that except Perkins doesn't make one for some reason. To make it worse.. They were wondering why I would want one. soooo, they are clueless


----------



## bosshogg

TonyH said:


> mY IDEA WAS TO GO WITH fREEZE pLUG TYPE HEATER. i WAS WONDERING IF there was a company that makes these heaters that folks have had and can recommend or not recommend? 'hey, stay away from 'brand X' they rot out in a year.'
> For instance.. is Zero Start better than Hotstart or Kats.. etc? I'm beginning to learn that ZeroStart makes these Block Heaters for Kats.
> Busshogg mentioned to get an OEM one.. I would have done that except Perkins doesn't make one for some reason. To make it worse.. They were wondering why I would want one. soooo, they are clueless


One reason for my OEM comment was on certain Kubota tractors, a short sleeve has to be installed in the frost plug hole to allow enough room for the block heater. If purchased through Kubota, you would get all the parts required. I wouldn't worry too much about the brand personally because once one is installed, it can be removed or replaced pretty easily. Most use an expansion type system that bolts on. Besides having the drain the antifreeze down...should be easy peazy to replace. I recognize all three manufacturers and would think they would all have good products. The life of the heater is probably dependent on hours used. A timer can be used to supply current 1 or 2 hours before planned starting which I found was enough time. They are great heaters!


----------



## TonyH

Interesting about the Kubota extension sleeve... On this Perkins Engine, The install wont be a problem.. Front Freeze out is easy to get at. Engine is new. I guess maybe a little anti freeze on the 'O' ring , as Lubrication, before pushing it in the Block.

1-2 hours berfore starting... good to know, I was wondering.


----------

